# Hasn't eaten for a while...



## Fidelio (May 27, 2005)

More newbie questions about my first mantis.

My sphodromantis hasn't eaten for a week now. He was eating well until 7 days ago when he just stopped and got very sluggish. He shed on Wednesday afternoon (so just over 48 hours ago) and has yet to eat something. He's now about 45mm long. I put about 6 small locusts in 24 hours after he shed but he just ignores them. He's quite active.

Is this all normal or should I be worried?


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2005)

If he molted just two days ago he is probably not ready to eat. That is normal.


----------



## Fidelio (May 27, 2005)

Thanks  

Actually, he didn't eat for a couple of days after I got him and he had the same flat abdomen he has now. I suppose he was freshly molted then too.

I'd have thought they'd be ravenous after moulting! All that new body to fill.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2005)

Also the adult males of that species don't eat much. I have one and he only eats like once a week if even that.


----------

